# Hello!



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi there, just a fresh newbie to this forum, not even left sunless England yet.
I'm due to move to the Costa del Sol at the end of July, this is my first big adventure!
Any tips or information that anyway fancies giving me, are ALL welcome. 

This is just a little introduction really, hope to hear from someone soon 
lane:lane:
X


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rachel007 said:


> Hi there, just a fresh newbie to this forum, not even left sunless England yet.
> I'm due to move to the Costa del Sol at the end of July, this is my first big adventure!
> Any tips or information that anyway fancies giving me, are ALL welcome.
> 
> ...


Good luck!
What are you hoping to do here?


----------



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you!
I have several friends there doing different types of work, none of them in the tourist industry, but I expect that might be what I do.
I am a qualified hairdresser, am hoping to become fluent in Spanish, am a great cleaner and a good waitress - hopefully I can find hairdressing work, but we shall see!
What do you do?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Rachel007 said:


> Thank you!
> I have several friends there doing different types of work, none of them in the tourist industry, but I expect that might be what I do.
> I am a qualified hairdresser, am hoping to become fluent in Spanish, am a great cleaner and a good waitress - hopefully I can find hairdressing work, but we shall see!
> What do you do?


Welcome

I suggest you read the FAQ's, and read other threads about the huge unemployment in Spain, the new requirements for residency etc. I was going to say more but will leave that to those already in Spain. Best wishes


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rachel007 said:


> Thank you!
> I have several friends there doing different types of work, none of them in the tourist industry, but I expect that might be what I do.
> I am a qualified hairdresser, am hoping to become fluent in Spanish, am a great cleaner and a good waitress - hopefully I can find hairdressing work, but we shall see!
> What do you do?


:welcome:

well, since you sound as if you're young, free & single, so you might as well give it a go..... but make sure you have plenty of savings to bring with you

however, you need to be aware that by 90 days you have to register as resident & for that you have to show that you have a regular income & can financially support yourself &/or a healthy bank balance & that you have healthcare provision

also that if everything goes 'belly up', you're on your own... there's no state support at all

unemployment levels here are HUGE compared to the UK - but if you decide to come - good luck


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> well, since you sound as if you're young, free & single, so you might as well give it a go..... but make sure you have plenty of savings to bring with you
> 
> ...


well balanced comments here...agree x:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> well balanced comments here...agree x:clap2:


I do try 


honestly - if someone has no work in the UK & enough savings to keep themselves going for a few months here, & doesn't mind using said savings up, then why not have a go if they're not supporting anyone else?

at the worst it's an adventure - & they just might be one of the lucky ones who find that elusive job

as long as they are made aware of potential pitfalls, it's up to them


----------



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

AMAZING thank you or the info on residency registration etc, hadn't read about that so thanks. I am under no illusion that this will be easy or cheap, so no candied ideas exactly, but I am young free and single, and very determined. The 90 day thing is great actually, a useful time frame and added motivation. Are there any good websites people know of for things about being self employed and starting small businesses? I can use google, don't worry! Just wondering if anyone knows any particularly useful reading material!
Thanks for all your responses


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rachel007 said:


> AMAZING thank you or the info on residency registration etc, hadn't read about that so thanks. I am under no illusion that this will be easy or cheap, so no candied ideas exactly, but I am young free and single, and very determined. The 90 day thing is great actually, a useful time frame and added motivation. *Are there any good websites people know of for things about being self employed and starting small businesses?* I can use google, don't worry! Just wondering if anyone knows any particularly useful reading material!
> Thanks for all your responses


this one 

if you use the search function &/or look at the _*FAQS & useful info *_sticky thread, you'll find that pretty much everything will have been discussed fairly recently - & if you can't find what you you want to know, just ask... someone will either know the answer or where to find it


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome 

This forum was so helpful when I set myself up as a self-employed English teacher  I have to say though, being self-employed is an expensive business here (fixed Seguridad Social payments regardless of income; I pay 180€ because I'm under 30 but otherwise it's more, and tax on top of that, although I should get most of that back). I wouldn't want to be relying on it if I didn't have my husband's regular income as well as it's not a steady income.

Not trying to put you off at all, and I'm still doing it  I make enough money to make it worthwhile and love the freedom!


----------



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

interesting - great, thank you 
man, this forum is full of helpful people.
V.V.V.V grateful! x


----------



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah right, big taxes etc, regardless of your earning!
Eep! Good to know. 
Yeah, will read all the faqs etc on this website, brilliant help from all, thanks to you all!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rachel007 said:


> Ah right, big taxes etc, regardless of your earning!
> Eep! Good to know.
> Yeah, will read all the faqs etc on this website, brilliant help from all, thanks to you all!
> :fingerscrossed:


Why do you say big taxes? That's not the case.

What is expensive are the NI payments (SS) - these are irrespective of what you earn.

[I actually think this is a better way of paying for things. ]


----------



## Rachel007 (Jul 2, 2013)

sorry, that was what i meant, i said 'taxes' lumping in all the payments together. lazy of me


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Rachel007 said:


> sorry, that was what i meant, i said 'taxes' lumping in all the payments together. lazy of me


at the end of the day its a payment out, whatever you call it


----------

